# Polka Dot Loach (Botia kubotai)



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

My LFS has gotten, for the first time in a long time, some Polka Dot Loaches (Botia kubotai). I'm wondering if anyone can give me any information on these fish, i.e. water parameters, preferred tank size, tank-mates, and any other pertinent information. 

I've Googled them, but information is somewhat sparse, and I thought I'd like to hear what others have to say (who aren't trying to sell them, like my LFS). I would ask my LFS, but they tend to tell me whatever they think I want to hear to make me buy stuff. You know how that goes...


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

heres a link from a renoun website: Burmese Border Loach, Polka-Dot Loach, Marble Loach, Angelicus Loach, Botia Angelicus Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Tyler! I don't know why I didn't find that site earlier when I Googled. There was a lot more info there than I found anywhere else.

Looks like I need to get my 29 gallon tank sealed, set up, and cycled. I need more fish.


----------

